# Offset quad stowage questions



## dunkel (Feb 9, 2014)

In an effort to maximize space, I'd like to park a 4wheeler off to one side within an enclosed trailer. I've seen pictures of it being done this way. I'm just wondering if most goose hunters do it this way and if there are any long term effects like uneven wear on bearings/tires.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I think you'll be fine. I had a shelf on my drivers side wall and would park my quad on the opposite wall and had no issues what so ever.


----------

